# East Cape Tarpon



## SmallboatSensei (Mar 21, 2017)

Was just out at the cape doing a little camping and fishing with a buddy of mine. We caught some fish but this was the best story of our trip.

Dan gets a huge tarpon to bite on his little 2500 reel, it pulls some drag and breaks him off. I decide to switch to the big rod and look for another one. At the moment we see a nice fin pushing right on the beach. I yell to Dan that I'm going to catch that shark. I hook some snapper skin from lunch onto the jig. I started pitching it to the shark. BOOM! Hooked up! Turns out the little fin wasn't a shark but just a huge tarpon belly crawling. 

This thing is angry and takes off doing a lot of jumps. I'm bowing and Dan starts filming. It goes on a couple of long runs and I work it back. Got it back to the beach and leader the fish but it still had a lot of energy. It went out for another run. It took another 60yds of line and then broke me. Just worked through the leader about 40 minutes in. 

It was a monster tarpon in the coolest location. I can't wait to go back and get a second chance to put one on the sand.


Please check out the video and let me know what you think!






Read more: http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?241160-East-Cape-Tarpon#ixzz4c02Z3FXX


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Love to see em jump.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome video


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool. Don't think I've ever seen one battled from the beach!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

yyeeewwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## TarHeelCaimen86 (Mar 3, 2015)

SmallboatSensei said:


> Was just out at the cape doing a little camping and fishing with a buddy of mine. We caught some fish but this was the best story of our trip.
> 
> Dan gets a huge tarpon to bite on his little 2500 reel, it pulls some drag and breaks him off. I decide to switch to the big rod and look for another one. At the moment we see a nice fin pushing right on the beach. I yell to Dan that I'm going to catch that shark. I hook some snapper skin from lunch onto the jig. I started pitching it to the shark. BOOM! Hooked up! Turns out the little fin wasn't a shark but just a huge tarpon belly crawling.
> 
> ...


So sick man! Were y'all just chilling on the beach out there?


----------



## Fin_chaser00 (Apr 19, 2017)

Awesome!!! yeah the tarpon bight in flamingo has been hot. I was there last week hooked over a dozen poons but had a hard time getting them to the boat only got two to the boat.


----------



## SmallboatSensei (Mar 21, 2017)

Fin_chaser00 said:


> Awesome!!! yeah the tarpon bight in flamingo has been hot. I was there last week hooked over a dozen poons but had a hard time getting them to the boat only got two to the boat.


Always a struggle landing them but I think two to the boat is a successful trip! Flamingo tarpon have been going off all winter long, I can't wait to get back down there.


----------



## SmallboatSensei (Mar 21, 2017)

TarHeelCaimen86 said:


> So sick man! Were y'all just chilling on the beach out there?


Thanks dude! We camped on the cape that night. Seems like the tarpon like to roll through there when the tide gets moving.


----------



## SmallboatSensei (Mar 21, 2017)

DBStoots said:


> Cool. Don't think I've ever seen one battled from the beach!


It was a real struggle! I recommend a boat lol


----------

